# Welchen Router liefert Alice?



## gettohomie (26. November 2008)

welchen router bekommt man bei Alice FUN mit dazu ? Alice Fun  wegen Gibit Lan und Wlan n Draft


----------



## Klutten (26. November 2008)

Ich habe deinem Thread mal eine aussagekräftige Überschrift verpasst. Nächstes Mal komme bitte selbst auf diese glorreiche Idee.


----------



## riedochs (26. November 2008)

gettohomie schrieb:


> welchen router bekommt man bei Alice FUN mit dazu ? Alice Fun  wegen Gibit Lan und Wlan n Draft



Ich meine in einem anderen Forum gelesen zu habe das es sich eigentlich um eine FritzBox handelt. Allerdings ist diese wohl so sehr abgespeckt das es nicht möglich war die originale Firmware von AVM zu flashen.


----------



## emmaspapa (26. November 2008)

Das Dir das Ding nicht gehört weißt Du!? Kauf lieber eine Original Fritzbox, da hast Du mehr von und kannst damit machen was Du willst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2008)

Ist, glaube ich, wie auch bei 1&1. Da bekommst du auch eine FritzBox, aber eine mit 1&1 Optik, aber mit der originaler AVM Firmware.


----------



## neophyte1337 (26. November 2008)

also mein dad hat so nen sch***** AVM Modem von Alice bekommen. In meinen augen kann man das ruhig aufn Müll packen


----------



## gettohomie (27. November 2008)

emmaspapa schrieb:


> Das Dir das Ding nicht gehört weißt Du!? Kauf lieber eine Original Fritzbox, da hast Du mehr von und kannst damit machen was Du willst.


 
doch das teil gehört ab der mindeslaufzeit mir auserdem habe ich noch eine Fritzbox 3050 von AOL da von AVM weis aber nicht ob es gigbait lan hat weil das man ja brauch für einen 16er oder ? . ausérdem wollte ich noch anderen teile via Wlan anschließen (PS3 , HIFI Anlage , Notebook , Iphone ) und am bessten wäre das das neue Wlan N . nur das notebook unterstütz das aber die anderen sachen nicht . Aber die haben das normal WLAN


----------



## riedochs (27. November 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist, glaube ich, wie auch bei 1&1. Da bekommst du auch eine FritzBox, aber eine mit 1&1 Optik, aber mit der originaler AVM Firmware.



Nein, die Firmware ist angepasst. Lässt sich aber leicht ändern. 



gettohomie schrieb:


> doch das teil gehört ab der mindeslaufzeit mir auserdem habe ich noch eine Fritzbox 3050 von AOL da von AVM weis aber nicht ob es gigbait lan hat weil das man ja brauch für einen 16er oder ?



100Mbit langen vollkommen für ADSL2+ mit 16Mbit.


----------



## emmaspapa (27. November 2008)

gettohomie schrieb:


> doch das teil gehört ab der mindeslaufzeit mir auserdem habe ich noch eine Fritzbox 3050 von AOL da von AVM weis aber nicht ob es gigbait lan hat weil das man ja brauch für einen 16er oder ? . ausérdem wollte ich noch anderen teile via Wlan anschließen (PS3 , HIFI Anlage , Notebook , Iphone ) und am bessten wäre das das neue Wlan N . nur das notebook unterstütz das aber die anderen sachen nicht . Aber die haben das normal WLAN


 
Aber nur bei einem 24 Monatsvertrag. Bei den monatlich kündbaren Angeboten ist das ein Leihgerät.


----------



## gettohomie (28. November 2008)

also sollte ich nicht besonderes erwarten ?


----------



## riedochs (28. November 2008)

gettohomie schrieb:


> also sollte ich nicht besonderes erwarten ?



Ja, du wirst nix tolles bekommen.


----------

